# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Real Madrid: Nhà vô địch World Football Challenge 2011

## dinhnguyen012015

*Real Madrid: Nhà vô đ**ị**ch World Football Challenge 2011*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Thất bại của Barcelona trước Manchester United đã chính thức giúp Real Madrid đoạt chức vô địch World Football Challenge 2011, danh hiệu được dành cho đội bóng xuất sắc nhất ở giải đấu giao hữu trên đất Mỹ.*

Trong chuyến du đấu trên đất Mỹ, thầy trò Mourinho đã dành được tổng cộng 17 điểm với 3 chiến thắng trước Los Angeles Galaxy, Chivas Guadalajara và Philadelphia Union và ghi được 9 bàn thắng. Sau chiến thắng trước Barcelona, Manchester United cũng đã kết thúc chuyến du đấu của mình với 17 điểm nhưng lại kém Real Madrid về số bàn thắng.


<div style="text-align: center">
Real Madrid toàn thắng trong chuyến du đấu vừa qua​</div> 
Trong khi đó, Los Blaugrana vẫn còn 2 trận đấu với Chivas (4/8) vàAmerica (6/8) trước mắt nhưng cơ hội vô địch của thầy trò Pep Guardiola đã không còn. Bởi vì Barca mới có 1 điểm chỉ có thể giành tối đa được 12 điểm trong 2 trận đấu còn lại. Hiện tại thì Real Madrid đang có mặt ở Trung Quốc để tiếp tục chuyến du đấu của mình.

Mặc dù đây chỉ là danh hiệu của một giải đấu giao hữu, tuy nhiên việc vượt qua hàng loạt tên tuổi lớn như Manchester United, Manchester City, Juventus và Barcelona chắc chắn sẽ giúp thầy trò Mourinho có được sự hưng phấn và tự tin để chuẩn bị bước vào 2 trận đấu tranh siêu cúp TBN với chính đại kình địch của mình.

Một tín hiệu đáng mừng khác chính là sự hòa nhập rất tốt của các tân binh như Fabio Coentrao, Sahin hay Callejon cũng như việc siêu sao Cristiano Ronaldo đoạt danh hiệu vua phá lưới World Football Challenge 2011 với 4 bàn thắng. World Football Chalenge được tổ chức lần đầu tiên vào năm 2009, quy tụ hàng loạt đội bóng hàng đầu thế giới và Bắc Mỹ nhằm chuẩn bị cho mùa giải mới.

Cách tính điểm của giải đấu này cũng khá đặc biệt vì ngoài 3 điểm cho mỗi chiến thắng (chỉ được 2 điểm nếu chiến thắng trên loạt sút luân lưu) thì mỗi bàn thắng sẽ được công 1 điểm (tối đa là 3 điểm trong một trận). Ngoài ra, đội thua trong loạt sút luân lưu cũng sẽ có một điểm.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
diem thi dai hoc
diem chuan 2011 
tin nhanh 24h
qua tang cuoc song
gia vang
diem chuan dai hoc nam 2011
tra cuu diem thi dh 2011

----------

